# Estelle growing up.



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

I have a young trainer who is constantly asking me to help her get ready for some trials. I finally caved (she’s an amazing young lady) and am getting together with her some mornings to work some dogs. So I may actually get off my butt and get more consistent work with Estelle lol. This is from this morning. I’ll add one of Kylie and her boy as well.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

All you need is an accountability buddy.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Bearshandler said:


> All you need is an accountability buddy.


So true! Kylie will get in a suit too . She tries lol.








Estelle take down







youtube.com


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

mycobraracr said:


> So true! Kylie will get in a suit too . She tries lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s a pretty awesome video. It sounds like she’s going places.


----------



## Carter Smith (Apr 29, 2016)

@mycobraracr nice dog, you train for police departments correct? How does that work.. do they need to trial in certain fields or obtain titles before you send them off or do you train dogs for certain police departments?


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Carter Smith said:


> @mycobraracr nice dog, you train for police departments correct? How does that work.. do they need to trial in certain fields or obtain titles before you send them off or do you train dogs for certain police departments?



Thanks!

I both raise and train dogs then sell to departments as well as work with another company where we do maintenance training for about 100 on the street K-9 teams. I’ve also been doing some consulting lately for another state agency.

The dogs do not need to be titled to be sold. He dogs I raise for LE I cut some corners compared to what I would do with a sport dog. For a couple reasons. 1) The LE dogs don’t need the precision a sport dog does. They need to be solid, and nice, but not as perfect. So I don’t spend as much time on certain things as I would with a sport dog. 2) I don’t have the time with the LE dogs to get train like I would a sport dog. Most our LE dogs in the program are sold around 12 months old. So I have a lot to show/teach them in a short amount of time. Where as with a sport dog I don’t have a time limit. Also with the LE dogs we focus on different behaviors than a sport dog. Different needs.

Estelle is my personal dog. That’s why she’s so far behind. I don’t work her as much as I should. I don’t know if I’ll trial her or not. I’m burned out with sports. Pending her health clearances, I will still breed her titled or not.


----------



## Carter Smith (Apr 29, 2016)

mycobraracr said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I both raise and train dogs then sell to departments as well as work with another company where we do maintenance training for about 100 on the street K-9 units. I’ve also been doing some consulting lately for another state agency.
> 
> ...


That’s super cool, what do you focus on most with LE dogs, what are you cramming in in that 12 months? Other than environmental soundness what are deal beakers for LE dogs?


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Estelle is so beautiful!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Carter Smith said:


> That’s super cool, what do you focus on most with LE dogs, what are you cramming in in that 12 months? Other than environmental soundness what are deal beakers for LE dogs?


There isn’t one thing we focus on most. We just focus on a lot of things. We focus a lot on obedience. It’s just not as crisp as sport obedience. Like if a dog is forging a little, who cares? Lol. We introduce ecollars, do a ton of environmental work, building searches, and some outdoor searches. I focus a lot on targeting and gripping behavior. We also a lot on getting the dogs out in social environments. We will take them out to cafe’s and pubs and so on. They usually get handled by multiple people including young girls. So for us, we put a lot of work in a lot of places. That’s the reason we will always stay small scale. It’s hard to scale that up. Environmental nerve and things like that we test super early on. If we have questions on that we won’t even buy the dog. I hope that answers your question.


----------



## Carter Smith (Apr 29, 2016)

mycobraracr said:


> There isn’t one thing we focus on most. We just focus on a lot of things. We focus a lot on obedience. It’s just not as crisp as sport obedience. Like if a dog is forging a little, who cares? Lol. We introduce ecollars, do a ton of environmental work, building searches, and some outdoor searches. I focus a lot on targeting and gripping behavior. We also a lot on getting the dogs out in social environments. We will take them out to cafe’s and pubs and so on. They usually get handled by multiple people including young girls. So for us, we put a lot of work in a lot of places. That’s the reason we will always stay small scale. It’s hard to scale that up. Environmental nerve and things like that we test super early on. If we have questions on that we won’t even buy the dog. I hope that answers your question.


Yea it does, really interesting stuff.. fascinated with working dogs, especially nice happy go lucky ones.


----------



## merrymonster (Mar 1, 2021)

“…That’s my cuddly, fluffy, little….” 🥰 The dichotomy of her power and your sweet praise for her is so great. She’s stunning.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

merrymonster said:


> “…That’s my cuddly, fluffy, little….” 🥰 The dichotomy of her power and your sweet praise for her is so great. She’s stunning.


Thanks! I was being funny with the “cuddly fluffy stuff” haha. I was just telling everyone how she’s been sleeping in my bed every night and is super cuddly. So I figured I’d add into her bite work 🤣.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

She reminds me of Areli. She moves and postures very much the same.
I love the focus on pet and companion first.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Sabis mom said:


> She reminds me of Areli. She moves and postures very much the same.
> I love the focus on pet and companion first.


She’s seriously an Arei clone!!!! Like exactly! Since I cried like a baby when I sold Areli, I’m so glad I got her clone . I’ve already said no matter what Estelle is here to stay. The fact Estelle and Kimber get along so well is just amazing!

Do you remember this video of Areli? Areli was about the same age as Estelle in this video. Maybe a couple months older. When I tell people this female line clones itself, I’m not kidding lol.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I wanted Areli. I was ok when she was with you, but when you said you were selling her I was really upset! I very badly wanted her to come live with me. 
I know exactly what I want in a dog, and it feels a lot like hunting unicorns most of the time. Every time I find it something happens. Areli was perfect. But I knew I could not bring an adult female into Shadows home and do both dogs justice. 
I am so happy for you that Estelle came along.


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

The more videos I see of your dogs the more I hope that when/if you breed Estelle I’ll be in the position to add another dog to my motley crew.


----------



## merrymonster (Mar 1, 2021)

mycobraracr said:


> Thanks! I was being funny with the “cuddly fluffy stuff” haha. I was just telling everyone how she’s been sleeping in my bed every night and is super cuddly. So I figured I’d add into her bite work 🤣.


😄 I could tell you were being funny but super cute that she’s a true cuddle bug, too!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Just to add about this matriarchy. Those on here who know Kimber know she’s a very serious protection dog. Was a fantastic trial dog, has some live bites under her belt and truly the dog I trust with my life. But she can turn that off and be a companion dog to one of my nervy client dogs. You can’t train that kind of stability.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

A local K9 handler reached out to me for some assistance with his dog. So I got together with him this morning. In the process I decided to finally start Estelle on HST. She did fantastic for her fist go. Looks like I’ll be continuing with this 

The other picture is Estelle and Kimber last night. They clearly weren’t amused with the documentary I was watching lol.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

I was asked to check out a couple dogs tonight. So naturally Estelle came along and got some time on an experienced decoy . I believe this was her first experience with a decoy running at her while she came in.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

I’m trying to get more active with Estelle. So I took her up to my friends club last night. I didn’t get any video of her OB, but it’s coming together. For protection, I just wanted to free her up. She doesn’t work on an experienced decoy too often, so I wanted him to uncork her a bit. She did great! At one point she but so hard she but through the suit and left him a nice puncture in his bicep lol. Out of nowhere he just said “oww! Get her off!!!” Haha so I did. That’s aways a good feeling.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

She reminds me of Kimber in this vid. Same way of going after the decoy, same movement.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

I see you ask the important questions 😂😂


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Bearshandler said:


> I see you ask the important questions 😂😂


Of course! It’s a scientific fact that the size of my… member is directly related to how hard my dog bites 🤣.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

This is Xamira, the dog I asked who bit harder lol. This is Xamira’s first frontal attack like this I believe. I don’t do many sends with her. All on leash. Everything with her has been more PPD style stuff.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I was wondering where she was. I haven't seen any pics of her lately. She is coming along nicely, grew into a good looking girl.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Sabis mom said:


> I was wondering where she was. I haven't seen any pics of her lately. She is coming along nicely, grew into a good looking girl.


Thank you 🥰. She’s still here. I’ve had three buyers fall through on her. No fault of Xamira’s. She’s a really interesting dog. I love her to death.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

She maintains her drive and intensity pretty well through the entire exercise. She maintained good pursuit throughout. She’s going to mature into a really nice dog.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Bearshandler said:


> She maintains her drive and intensity pretty well through the entire exercise. She maintained good pursuit throughout. She’s going to mature into a really nice dog.


Thank you! I think so to. I’m really happy with her in all aspects. She’s a lot of fun to play with.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

I’m loving our Tuesday morning obedience sessions . Estelle and Xamira seem to love them too.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

What great pictures


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

WNGD said:


> What great pictures


Thank you!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm going to come live near you so I can hang out with your dogs! That is a valid reason to immigrate right?


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Sabis mom said:


> I'm going to come live near you so I can hang out with your dogs! That is a valid reason to immigrate right?


haha, I think so. Do it! Haha


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Y’all are three happy campers. It’s good to see you in your element. Speaking of stamping features, Estelle definitely has that face Ace passes.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Bearshandler said:


> Y’all are three happy campers. It’s good to see you in your element. Speaking of stamping features, Estelle definitely has that face Ace passes.


She does! Areli does too.

I have a NICE girl in for aboard and train right now out of Elroy. This girl is so drivey and just wants to work! Her owners are first time GSD owners who live in an apartment in the Bay Area. Not the best match up but they seem committed. So hopefully it works out.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

mycobraracr said:


> She does! Areli does too.
> 
> I have a NICE girl in for aboard and train right now out of Elroy. This girl is so drivey and just wants to work! Her owners are first time GSD owners who live in an apartment in the Bay Area. Not the best match up but they seem committed. So hopefully it works out.


Pretty much all of the direct offspring I see have it. It’s about 50/50 after that. I can recognize that face anywhere though. 

Oh boy. How social is she? Most of the Elroy puppies I’ve seen aren’t fans of strangers.


----------



## Hopps (Dec 5, 2021)

Sabis mom said:


> I'm going to come live near you so I can hang out with your dogs! That is a valid reason to immigrate right?


I’m only an hour and thirty minutes away too! I’ll bring muffins! 


mycobraracr said:


> She does! Areli does too.
> 
> I have a NICE girl in for aboard and train right now out of Elroy. This girl is so drivey and just wants to work! Her owners are first time GSD owners who live in an apartment in the Bay Area. Not the best match up but they seem committed. So hopefully it works out.


Elroy Barnero?


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Hopps said:


> Elroy Barnero?


yup! .


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Bearshandler said:


> Oh boy. How social is she? Most of the Elroy puppies I’ve seen aren’t fans of strangers.


Well,I have her for reactivity, lunging and things like that. To people, bikes, skateboards. She’s been great since she’s been here. I’m giving her proper outlets and such though. So she’s been really good since she’s been here. I’ve had her about a week.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Hopps said:


> I’m only an hour and thirty minutes away too! I’ll bring muffins!


If you are that close it would be worth the drive to contact him! Book a training session or just go watch one if possible. He's a good guy with awesome dogs. Take him muffins, he needs one!


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

mycobraracr said:


> Well,I have her for reactivity, lunging and things like that. To people, bikes, skateboards. She’s been great since she’s been here. I’m giving her proper outlets and such though. So she’s been really good since she’s been here. I’ve had her about a week.


A young working line with lots of energy and emotions with no idea what to do with them. I think your work with her would make a good video series.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Sabis mom said:


> If you are that close it would be worth the drive to contact him! Book a training session or just go watch one if possible. He's a good guy with awesome dogs. Take him muffins, he needs one!


You calling me fat? Haha

@Hopps, you’re welcome up anytime. I train with some friends a couple times a week. Tuesdays and Fridays normally. Not for long or all day. Just work each others dogs. Let me know if you want to come visit and I’ll make sure to have Kimber and crew there. Muffins are a plus haha.


----------



## Hopps (Dec 5, 2021)

mycobraracr said:


> You calling me fat? Haha
> 
> @Hopps, you’re welcome up anytime. I train with some friends a couple times a week. Tuesdays and Fridays normally. Not for long or all day. Just work each others dogs. Let me know if you want to come visit and I’ll make sure to have Kimber and crew there. Muffins are a plus haha.


Thank you! If I'm headed your way I'll let you know ahead of time! And I will definitely bring muffins for the humans and treats for the pups. 🥳


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Estelle joined me for a nice little ruck run for the USMC birthday .


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

mycobraracr said:


> Estelle joined me for a nice little ruck run for the USMC birthday .
> View attachment 593767
> 
> View attachment 593764
> ...


Did you go hiking in boots?


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Bearshandler said:


> Did you go hiking in boots?


Haha yup! Oakley boots, my favorite!


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

mycobraracr said:


> Haha yup! Oakley boots, my favorite!


Definitely a crayon muncher😂😂Happy birthday and a happy Veterans Day


----------



## Rosebud99 (9 mo ago)

Happy Birthday and Happy Veteran's Day


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

More fun with the girls today.


----------



## peachygeorgia (Oct 5, 2021)

i always look forward to your posts! such awesome girls you have😍


----------



## Carter Smith (Apr 29, 2016)

Not that I would know what I’m looking at but what’s Estelle’s pedigree?


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Just adding some fun in San Francisco with the girls from the last couple weeks.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Carter Smith said:


> Not that I would know what I’m looking at but what’s Estelle’s pedigree?


I don't remember who the sire was but her dam is Areli vom T17. Daredevil working dogs I think is the breeder.

@mycobraracr those are such awesome pics. You are so lucky to have such pretty girls following you around. 🤣


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Carter Smith said:


> Not that I would know what I’m looking at but what’s Estelle’s pedigree?








Estelle vom Draufgänger


Pedigree information about the German Shepherd Dog Estelle vom Draufgänger




www.pedigreedatabase.com


----------



## Hopps (Dec 5, 2021)

Did the girls get to run around the beach or Golden gate park (not sure if they allow off leash dogs)? It's been a while since I've been to SF. Breadbowl clam chowder is always good, you used to be able to buy fresh fish/crabs off the wharf too. I hope the girls got to have some bread bowl stuff!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Hopps said:


> Did the girls get to run around the beach or Golden gate park (not sure if they allow off leash dogs)? It's been a while since I've been to SF. Breadbowl clam chowder is always good, you used to be able to buy fresh fish/crabs off the wharf too. I hope the girls got to have some bread bowl stuff!


No they didn’t get to run too much. Only as much as I did lol. We just did some obedience and picture time. I work in the Bay Area every Monday. Estelle and Xamira come along with me so we can squeeze some work in .


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I know this is Estelles thread, but how old is Xamira now? I love her name btw.


----------



## Hopps (Dec 5, 2021)

mycobraracr said:


> No they didn’t get to run too much. Only as much as I did lol. We just did some obedience and picture time. I work in the Bay Area every Monday. Estelle and Xamira come along with me so we can squeeze some work in .


Ohh! Very cool, sounds like a lot of fun for the girls. There's always a lot of... interesting people in SF.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Sabis mom said:


> I know this is Estelles thread, but how old is Xamira now? I love her name btw.


Thanks! Really I’m posting a lot about both of them on this thread lol. Xamira is 2 years and 2 months old. She’s getting nicer and nicer every day. I LOVE her temperament. She makes me laugh all the time. She’s technically still for sale as a PPD. I just don’t have her listed anywhere right now. I’ve had some buyers fall through. I’ve turned some buyers down. I’m waiting for the perfect buyer for her. So basically me. She’ll stay here forever 🤣. If I keep her, I may breed her as well.



Bloedlijnen.nl | Home


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

mycobraracr said:


> She’s technically still for sale as a PPD. I just don’t have her listed anywhere right now.


Lol. Shadow was technically a foster for something like two years, so I know how that goes. 
Didn't you buy a bunch of pups from her litter, or picked some up for friends? Bulk deal on puppies? I seem to recall a bunch of pups with X names. I am getting old so I may just be senile!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Sabis mom said:


> Lol. Shadow was technically a foster for something like two years, so I know how that goes.
> Didn't you buy a bunch of pups from her litter, or picked some up for friends? Bulk deal on puppies? I seem to recall a bunch of pups with X names. I am getting old so I may just be senile!


Haha yes I bought and imported half that litter. I paid full price . They’re all sold now. I’ve known Xamira’s breeder for a few years. I really like her. I originally bought Xamira for me. Not to sell. But then Areli was bred and I couldn’t pass up the opportunity to get back to my Kimber blood. I really didn’t want two young dogs. Xamira and Estelle are similar, but sooooo different. Honestly I love them both, but for different things. I take them both with me everywhere, and depending on what I’m doing I decide which one fits that need better lol. It’s like picking out the right shoes for my outfit haha.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

mycobraracr said:


> Haha yes I bought and imported half that litter. I paid full price . They’re all sold now. I’ve known Xamira’s breeder for a few years. I really like her. I originally bought Xamira for me. Not to sell. But then Areli was bred and I couldn’t pass up the opportunity to get back to my Kimber blood. I really didn’t want two young dogs. Xamira and Estelle are similar, but sooooo different. Honestly I love them both, but for different things. I take them both with me everywhere, and depending on what I’m doing I decide which one fits that need better lol. It’s like picking out the right shoes for my outfit haha.


I want your life! I like having only one dog but sometimes I miss having several, like when I need a different pair of shoes! That is a perfect description. I adore Shadow but I miss being able to go hiking, she can't do it anymore, and going without a dog seems silly. Like a waste of a hike.
I lose track of what dogs you have and then you post a picture and I'm "oh yeah, that one".


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Sabis mom said:


> I want your life! I like having only one dog but sometimes I miss having several, like when I need a different pair of shoes! That is a perfect description. I adore Shadow but I miss being able to go hiking, she can't do it anymore, and going without a dog seems silly. Like a waste of a hike.
> I lose track of what dogs you have and then you post a picture and I'm "oh yeah, that one".


Wanna trade? I only want one dog haha. I have 4 dogs. Not including the police dog prospects. Momma Kimber of course, Bubba dog, Xamira and Estelle.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

mycobraracr said:


> Wanna trade? I only want one dog haha. I have 4 dogs. Not including the police dog prospects. Momma Kimber of course, Bubba dog, Xamira and Estelle.


What did you end up doing with Winston? And you don't have to answer that! But you should post a pic of Bubba dog! He is so cool.


----------



## Carter Smith (Apr 29, 2016)

Love Estelle’s colouring


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

I love how intergrated they are in your life. It’s not I have dogs at home or I have dogs to do dog stuff. It’s pretty much I have dogs and they are always with me. Like wearing shoes.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Sabis mom said:


> I want your life! I like having only one dog but sometimes I miss having several, like when I need a different pair of shoes! That is a perfect description. I adore Shadow but I miss being able to go hiking, she can't do it anymore, and going without a dog seems silly. Like a waste of a hike.
> I lose track of what dogs you have and then you post a picture and I'm "oh yeah, that one".


I don't trust anyone hiking without a dog, exactly what are they up to?


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

WNGD said:


> I don't trust anyone hiking without a dog, exactly what are they up to?


The only good reason to be hiking without a dog is if you are disposing of evidence. Or bodies. 
Seriously. Why would I choose a 30km walk without a dog. Ridiculous. 
If I lived closer to Jeremy I could borrow Xamira! She looks game for that.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Sabis mom said:


> What did you end up doing with Winston? And you don't have to answer that! But you should post a pic of Bubba dog! He is so cool.


Lol oh Winston. He went back to his breeder.

Bubba is the best



Bearshandler said:


> I love how intergrated they are in your life. It’s not I have dogs at home or I have dogs to do dog stuff. It’s pretty much I have dogs and they are always with me. Like wearing shoes.


Thanks! Having well rounded dogs is super important to me. I want dogs who work, but I also need to be able to live with them. Hang out with them and truly enjoy my time with them. Taking them everywhere and doing everything with them including working them, is how I truly get to know who they are.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

The girls are very new in their running blinds work. Unfortunately I only got video of Estelle’s first attempt but I figured I’d share it anyway. The rest of them were actually pretty good. Xamira is picking it up well. We started B&H’s today as well. They’re slowly but surely figuring it out. Not have an experienced decoy isn’t helping lol.


----------



## Carter Smith (Apr 29, 2016)

mycobraracr said:


> The girls are very new in their running blinds work. Unfortunately I only got video of Estelle’s first attempt but I figured I’d share it anyway. The rest of them were actually pretty good. Xamira is picking it up well. We started B&H’s today as well. They’re slowly but surely figuring it out. Not have an experienced decoy isn’t helping lol.


Why search blinds on a field when you can do it on slippery concrete


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Carter Smith said:


> Why search blinds on a field when you can do it on slippery concrete


We’ve been getting so much rain the grass fields are swampy messes. I also like to change the context of it as well.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

mycobraracr said:


> The girls are very new in their running blinds work. Unfortunately I only got video of Estelle’s first attempt but I figured I’d share it anyway. The rest of them were actually pretty good. Xamira is picking it up well. We started B&H’s today as well. They’re slowly but surely figuring it out. Not have an experienced decoy isn’t helping lol.


Is that your preferred method of teaching blinds!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Bearshandler said:


> Is that your preferred method of teaching blinds!


It is. Depending on age of the dog. I basically use two toys. Have someone hold the dog or down them, I walk around the blind the way I want the dog to run, dropping the toy in. Walk back to the dog, send, once the head sucks into the blind I recall dog to me and play. I’ll change my distance, angle to the blind and where the toy is placed in the blind. Once I get one blind I start on another then I’ll start chaining them together. On my training field, I never place blinds in a traditional pattern. I always want the dogs coming back to me and not just running the pattern. One of the titles I did with Kimber, the judge decides where the decoy is and decides what pattern the blinds need to be ran. I didn’t know what order to run them until it was my turn.

For baby puppies I’ll do it with food like I did in this video.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Estelle says this treadmill thing is BS! 🤣


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Get off your lazy butt and run with her! Lol


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Sabis mom said:


> Get off your lazy butt and run with her! Lol


I planned on mountain biking everyday this month and bring the girls with. Unfortunately the weather has been absolutely crazy.


----------



## Hopps (Dec 5, 2021)

mycobraracr said:


> I planned on mountain biking everyday this month and bring the girls with. Unfortunately the weather has been absolutely crazy.


I remember you’re up in Chico. Hope the winds and rain isn’t too bad for you and the dogs. We haven’t had flooding yet but the winds are pretty bad. Still walked the dog. Fern loves the crazy wind so I’ve been walking her a few times a day for a bit.


----------



## Carter Smith (Apr 29, 2016)

How big is Estelle? Pocket rocket size?


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

mycobraracr said:


> I planned on mountain biking everyday this month and bring the girls with. Unfortunately the weather has been absolutely crazy.


I love some of the shots you get biking! You have great trails. I think that would be an awesome way to keep the dogs fit. 
I think the weather has been crazy everywhere. We just set a record for lack of snow.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Hopps said:


> I remember you’re up in Chico. Hope the winds and rain isn’t too bad for you and the dogs. We haven’t had flooding yet but the winds are pretty bad. Still walked the dog. Fern loves the crazy wind so I’ve been walking her a few times a day for a bit.


Yeah, it’s been really windy ans




Carter Smith said:


> How big is Estelle? Pocket rocket size?


She’s about 23” at the withers and 63lbs. I haven’t measured, but she’s roughly Kimbers size.



Sabis mom said:


> I love some of the shots you get biking! You have great trails. I think that would be an awesome way to keep the dogs fit.
> I think the weather has been crazy everywhere. We just set a record for lack of snow.


Thanks! Northern Californias been getting a lot of rain and snow fall lol. We got your weather.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

When you’re scrolling IG and see yourself lol.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

That's awesome! 
What a great feeling that must be.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Sabis mom said:


> That's awesome!
> What a great feeling that must be.


It is! So cool! There was a nice IG post about me on the Ridgeside K9 NorCal page.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

mycobraracr said:


> It is! So cool! There was a nice IG post about me on the Ridgeside K9 NorCal page.


We don't always realize the impact we have on others. You are good at what you do. I learn things from you and I am not your student.


----------

